# Accents et tilde



## Iroise

Bonjour à tous
J'essaye en vain la "recette" de AgnèsE pour mettre les accents sur certaines lettres dans les mots espagnols et le tilde sur le N et je n'ai aucun résultat (si, j'en ai un avec CTRL : ma page disparaït !).
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
¿PC o Mac?


----------



## Iroise

Eh oui, j'avais oublié de préciser Sorry.
*PC*


----------



## ena 63

Entonces siento no poder ayudarte, yo soy Mac.

Saludos


----------



## tamayito

La forma lenta pero segura es en "Insertar" --> Simbolo y ahi seleccionar la letra que quieras.  Supongo que ya lo sabes pero por si acaso...

Saludos

Tamayito


----------



## Calamitintin

Sinon tu peux simplement installer le clavier espagnol sur ton ordi, et ñ se tape m, les accents aigus se font avec ù+lettre etc. (ça peut sembler compliqué mais on se familiarise très vite !)


----------



## Iroise

Calamitintin
J'ai le clavier espagnol en permanence sur mon ordi (puisque je suis traducteur dans cette langue) mais je n'y ai pas accès quand je suis dans WordReference.
Tamayito
Donde esta el mando "Insertar" en WordReference ?

Déjà merci à tous les deux.


----------



## tamayito

Je m'excuse, j'avais mal compris. Je parlais de Words.  
¿Qué windows tienes?  Si tienes Windows Xp hay una manera de incluir el español en las lenguas que puedes escribir. Si tienes Windows Xp, te digo cómo, es un poco largo.


----------



## andrea-b

No sé si puede servir, pero yo tengo el teclado en francés, y para los acentos en español y la ñ, uso la tecla Alt Gr y el símbolo que corresponde.
Supongo que todo depende además del tipo de navegador que se use (yo uso Mozilla Firefox).
Saludos,
andrea


----------



## Iroise

J'ai donc un PC avec Windows XP Pro SP2, Word 2003 et utilise Internet et Google pour ma navigation.
J'ai trouvé parfois une astuce mais *il faut que la lettre existe dans un des textes de la discussion concernée* : faire un copier/coller. 
Peut-être que FranParis et Lisory pourront m'aider, à moins qu'ils travaillent eux aussi sur Mac ?
Merci quand même à tous


----------



## tamayito

Bueno, yo tengo otra manera, si me sé hacer entender.  Lo malo es que lo se en español y no se si te ayudara mucho, porque yo nunca he hecho traduccion de localizacion  

En Panel de control, en Inicio, Configuracion Regional y de Idioma, la pestaña de Idiomas, Detalles y ahi, si no te aparece español, pues cliqueas en Agregar y doble click en Español (de España, de preferencia) .  Luego en la parte inferior derecha de la pantalla tendria que aparecer un cuadradito con un FR, de Frances.  Cliquea sobre el y te apareceran unos cuantos porque creo que el inglés viene predeterminado.  Deberia aparecer otro con ES. Le das doble click y el teclado deberia de cambiar a español. 

Pufff...espero que sirva porque es bien largo

Saludos


----------



## Iroise

Gracias a todos. 
Tamayito, 
me dices de seleccionar el idioma españ(*es un "copier/coller*)ol en las Opciones regionales pero con qual tecla hacemos  le ñ (*aun "copier/coller*) sobre el teclado. Cuando estoy con Word, debe pasar por los "caracteres especiales"


----------



## jester.

Si tu utilises Firefox, tu devrais lire cela, surtout la partie sur les "Access Keys".


----------

